# 450L tanganiyka, looking for nice population



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to tanga-tanks so i would like your opinions about a nice population for a 450L tank.
Is it possible to keep 2 couples of calvus, a colonie of similis and a small group of free swimming fish like cyprichromis leptosoma in my tank? Decoration would be stacked stones, sand and shells for the similis.

Greetings from Belgium,

Willem


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes that would work but when the others start to breed the Alto's will slurp the fry


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Should work well, but I'd suggest starting with about 8 calvus, unless you've already got the two pair. You may find that they work out long term just fine depending on m/f ratio. I have 3m/5f in a 6 foot tank, and the females will actually school around together at times and make a nice addition and display. They all grew out together and have been together for 3 years this way with no problems. There are two dominant males each with a territory and one smaller male that knows his place, so they tolerate him as long as he stays free of their territories. I haven't found them to be strict pairing fish and like how they display as a group.

You could probably also add a small group of the smaller julis like ornatus. My julis have multiplied and colonized the tank even with the calvus present.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guy's! This is the kind of advice I was looking for.
I'm not looking to breed on a large scale but some offspring would be welcome, leaving the similis out than for a group of ornatus? Should first check my LFS stock though


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Big day today: got the tank on his spot and decorated it with 180 kg of grey rocks. Since I can't post pictures until I have 5 posts no pictures for now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? My 125G is 72" x 18" and the stocking I have has worked well for the last year, except the leleupi are going. And the tret is a single.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

It's 1,5m x 0,5m x 0,6m (meters).


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

The rockwork looks great! With so much of it you should definitely include a group of the smaller Julidiochromis (e.g. the aforementioned Ornatus) to inhabit it alongside the Calvus. Similis should work well to cover the floorspace, while the Cyps will occupy the open water, sounds like an excellent and enjoyable tank to me :thumb:


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! I'll post another picture with the sand and,of course, water in it.
What lightning should I use to get the deep water effect? High kelvin types of lamps?(peak in blue-spectrum?)


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

It turned out better than I hoped. I'm doing the aging proces oldskool so no chemicals involved.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there any moothbrooder that I could keep in this tank? How would this alter the previous advised population?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Cyps are mouthbrooders


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, tank is cycling and no2 is going through the roof. When I go for cyps, calvus and ornatus, how should I introduce them? All at once or spread out over a few weeks.(all fish will be young ones)


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

I added the Calvus to my tank first but I don't think it really matters between those three. Many people I've talked to have suggested adding the shellies first to let them gain some territory but I am not entirely sure how much this matters. No matter what plans I have ever made the fish always do whatever they want anyway.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did mine all at once.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

I had a look at the cyps in a real tank setup and boy are they busy! A little too busy for this tank that's in my bed/study room. Is there a mouthbrooder that can be kept in a small group or couple, suitable for a first tanganyika tank? Is burtoni an option with calvus and juli's around?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not try some xenos? It looks like you have enough floor space for them!


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

xeno's are on the list, thanks!


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, NO2 went under 0,3mg/l yesterday. I can't get A calvus from my lfs so I think to go and get 4 marlieri's and 6 Enantiopus melanogenys.Will that work?


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

wvh said:


> Ok, NO2 went under 0,3mg/l yesterday. I can't get A calvus from my lfs so I think to go and get 4 marlieri's and 6 Enantiopus melanogenys.Will that work?


already found out that this won't work out. Because it's my first tang tank i'll keep it simple.

4 X A calvus
4 X N leleupi
4 X J marlieri

Anything you guys would add or leave out?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd go for something more interesting than the leleupi.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree, but it should be a rockdweller because there isn't much sand left.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

wvh said:


> I agree, but it should be a rockdweller because there isn't much sand left.


What do you have occupying the sand?


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

I mean because there is a lot of rocks in the tank, open sand space is limited.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys, me again.
After a month or 2 this is my stocking for the 120G:

8 P nigripinnis
2 J marlieri
6 N multifasciatus

Setting is a 120gallon with 40% of the floor covered with rocks stacked up to the top of the tank.
I do believe all 3 species are breeding already.

Is there something I can add without losing all fry from the other species?


----------

